# GReddy turbo kit



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

will the GReddy turbo kit fit on the 95 240SX? all i've seen it for is the 96-98 240's, but i think it would still work.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, the kit will bolt up but the E-Manage is for the OBDII ecm. If you have a later model 95 with OBDII its fine. If not you may have to figure out another form of engine management. At that point it may be cheaper to piece together a kit.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks for the help.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

what about just pricing out a diff turbo kit company , like blitz , or hks , f-max , blue ribbon , turbonetics etc


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

s14_kouki_drifter said:


> what about just pricing out a diff turbo kit company , like blitz , or hks , f-max , blue ribbon , turbonetics etc


what do you mean?


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

well other thurbo kits rather than greddy bein obd2 dependant and stuff


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hks and blitz don't make kits for a KA, but i think turbonetics does.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

they do but i mean you can always piece one together they way you want or go with boostdesigns on www.ka-t.org they make everything for the ka since its specifically designed for the site they have a turbo kit for like 2k i belive and they have it makin 450 hp


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, i've been to that website, but i've never seen blitz turbo manifolds or an hks downpipe for a KA, etc.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

they dont make them its pretty much greddy , turbonetics,pha-t they make a kit for the ka , and revhard makes some awsome manifolds for that engine with the external wastegate port on the side pretty cool might be easier to just build a turbo kit i mean they make intercooler kits and al that . Besides you can pick up the pipe connectors for pretty cheap and go to a muffler shop to have them make the intercooler pipe and down pipe and they can weld on the bov and just blot the external wastegate port up if the turbo has one.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, i get it now. i can see how it would be easier to build a kit than just buy one. you could also get parts that you prefer than just one company.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

pretty much i mean granted i like having the opportunity to customize my options like well shit i cant throw this t3/t4 on that bottom mount manifold cause i want a top mount etc . To be honest man i almost orderd the revhard cast manifold for the ka with a 35 mm tial wastegate and a t-28 turbo and custom downpipe and intercooler with piping . But i had a guy make mine and i layed down some pretty impresive numbers more than the greddy was layin .


----------

